# Sustituir botones mouse (ps2) por sensores



## Cristina_Fdez (Nov 30, 2006)

Hola, y saludos a todos ustedes. Es el primer mensaje que escribo, pero los leo muy a menudo.

Si son tan amables, necesito sustituir los 2 botones (left y right) del mouse ps2 por dos sensores que respondan al tacto. El problema es que han de ser sensibles frente a un material no conductivo (como vidrio, o madera). Pensé en utilizar sensor de ultrasonidos, o por infrarojos, ya que no necesito una gran distancia (10 o 15 cmts. máximo).

La bola del mouse no es necesario modificarla ya que no se utilizará. Sería como una botonera muy simple, aprovechando los encoders del mouse.

Agradesco mucho que algún experto fuera tan amable de orientar.

Un saludo,


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 30, 2006)

poca distancia?? eso es bastante, lo mejor es utilizar un circuito de infrarojos, mira en el foro se ha hablado bastante


----------



## Cristina_Fdez (Dic 1, 2006)

Gracias por su respuesta, tiopepe123.

Enseguida buscaré en el foro por infrarojos.

Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Cristina_Fdez (Dic 4, 2006)

Hola a todos,

Hace unos dias escribí mi primer mensaje porque necesitaba ayuda para sustituir los botones del mouse (ps2) por sensores de infrarojos.

Ayer encontré en una tienda de todo a cien este aparatito que tiene un sensor de personas, y que reproduce un sonido o una alarma. Vean las fotos:










Me pregunto si este sensor ¿es por infrarojos?. Supongo que si. Estuve buscando varios post sobre infrarojos en el foro.

¿Creen ustedes que podría acoplar este tipo de sensores al mouse? ¿Quizá podría encontrar otro tipo de sensores en otros aparatos, o directamente comprarlos?. 

Agradecería mucho una breve orientación.

Un saludo y adelante con el foro


----------



## capitanp (Dic 4, 2006)

si nos dices cual es la utilidad de esto?


----------



## Cristina_Fdez (Dic 4, 2006)

Hola, capitanp y gracias por contestar.

Por supuesto: la idea es que mi hermana tiene una tienda de ropa (de diseños propios), y quiere poner un monitor del PC en el escaparate, para que la gente pueda ver los videos de los modelos del catálogo.

Pero le gustaría que la gente pudiera escoger entre dos tipos de video (para hombre o para mujer); para eso necesita habilitar el mouse, ya que entre el monitor y el escaparate está doble cristal.

La idea de habilitar el mouse se debe a que mis conocimientos de electrónica son muy pocos o casi ningunos; de esta manera evitaría montar esquemas (ya que no´sabría como, a corto plazo).

Un saludo y ojalá me pudieran orientar


----------



## capitanp (Dic 4, 2006)

pero hombre...
un sensor que detecte una mano atravez de un vidrio, puedes jugar con la permeabilidad de un sensorcapacitivo atras del vidrio , que al minimo cambio de inductancia active un pequeño rele conectado al boton el mouse

existen sensores ya armados con este fin

http://www.espanol.omron.com/products-proximity2.shtm


----------



## capitanp (Dic 4, 2006)

aqui tienes una descripcion mas detallada de como usarlos y como conectarlos al rele

http://www.ab.com/catalogs/C114-CA001A-ES-P/4capaive.pdf


----------



## Cristina_Fdez (Dic 4, 2006)

Muchisimas gracias, capitanp

Tenía la intuición de que no sería tan complicado (mi hermana se alegrará, je je).

Mañana me leo las guías que me mandaste.

Un saludo, y muchísimas graciaaas.


----------

